# I am tired of poor customer service



## Fitzriley (Sep 17, 2008)

I have decided that I will no longer meekly accept poor customer service. I shopped at Kohl's on Monday with my 9 year old daughter. I brought my puchases to the register and greeted the cashier with a "Hi, how are you today?" and a smile. She never looked up or acknowledged me. She rang up my purchases and I handed her my 20% preferred customer coupon as well as my Kohl's credit card. She never said a word or looked at me. When I had completed the transaction, I said thank you to her. She, again, said nothing and moved on to the next customer. 

I promptly took my purchases to customer service and asked to speak to a manager. I gave him the story of my treatment and the name on the ID card of the employee. I told him I was tired of poor customer service. I told him that going forward I was going to report to him on each transaction, good or bad. He agreed with me and said that each employee is trained in customer service and he would speak with her. 

I was a bit nervous as I did this, as I am not one to generally make a scene, but I am sick and tired of people who hate their jobs pushing their nasty attitudes on me. 

Was I wrong?

Are any of the rest of you tired of this? I heard someone on CNN the other night say that they were tired of being treated poorly by the guy that can't even make his sandwich right and than having to support them with their tax dollars. I agree. I have had enough. 

Joan


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

Was the salesperson surly or rude?  Was the problem that she just didn't acknowledge you?  Had she waited on you before?  Personally, I wouldn't have reported her.  Unless there was something really horrible in the way I was treated I'd let it go.  I don't think this was "poor" customer service, just kind of indifferent.  You never know what kind of day this person was having and why she didn't talk to you.  For all you know she could have just gotten some bad news.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope that this wasn't a person with a functionally emotional, mental or even a hearing impairment condtion who is just trying to earn a living or regain some footing in life, "imperfect" person that she is.

I have a second cousin who is schizophrenic, but functional to the point that he bags groceries in the local large supermarket. He rarely engages in conversation or eye contact. He cannot bear it, but he does eek out a little life with his job and they understand and protect him there. He is trying to fit into a world where tolerance isn't always present as his "disbality" isn't apparent. He's a good employee, been there for 20 years and out only once when a car backed into him in the grocery parking lot. He get the job done without complaint.

You asked if you were wrong. IMHO, yes, _to the level that you carried it_, I think you could well be. 

Have we become so entitled that we rage at every miniscule whatever and that it becomes a personal crusade/vendetta with righteous indignation ? _" I told him that going forward I was going to report to him on each transaction, good or bad."
_
I'm all for customer service, but I agree with Luanne here. 

The cashier won't win "Miss Congeniality" in the near future. She was only ringing up your purchases and nothing beyond that. Do we really need to have a personal exchange with every service person we encounter ? I'm not anti-service, but there are sometimes things afoot that we're not always aware of.

There's customer service and lack thereof, but 
to what point do we carry this and is it worth it jeopardizing someone's job ? A simple word, in the way of an observation, might have been the way to go.

The RMV & IRS folks are the worst, but do we report them ? No, because they can hurt us ! :rotflmao: (at least in Massachusetts).
*
I like Patri's signature sign off: " Be kinder than necessary, for everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle. "*

Just my take on this.

B.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 17, 2008)

Fitzriley said:


> Was I wrong?
> 
> Joan


 
I don't know if you were right or wrong but I agree with Luanne.  I would have let that one slide and saved my emotion for someone or something more noteworthy.

My DD works in a customer service position.  She tries her darnedest to be cheerful and helpful at work.  Then she comes home and dumps it all on me--isn't that what moms are for?  :rofl: She tells me about the rude, inconsiderate customers, the ones who steal (or try to), the ones who let their children run rampant and bother the other customers, etc, etc.  It goes on and on.  

From listening to her I realize that I have not always been a pleasant customer and have made the clerk's job harder.  That wasn't the case with you as you were polite but I'm just saying there is no way to know if the clerk had been having a terrible day before you came up.  

Of course, it is easy to say that the clerk should not carry her own problems to work but we all know that humans can't always do that.  None of us is perfect.  Maybe telling the manager will help her.  If she is having a problem, he might be able to help.  If she was just unaware of her body language, he can help her with that, too.  I think alot will depend on how the manager handles it and, of course, on how teachable she is when he talks to her--if he bothers to talk to her.


----------



## bsheets326 (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you did the right thing.  Many customers that receive poor service just quit patronizing that business.  By informing the manager of your experience you gave him the opportunity to work with the employee and correct the behavior.  Who knows how many other customers felt slighted and just moved their business to another department store.
Every manager needs feedback from their customers.  Sometimes it's positive, and sometimes it's negative.  Both types are helpful when you are running a business.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

I still don't think it is necessarily "poor" customer service when the cashier doesn't speak to the customer.  Now, if you'd been asking a question and they refused to answer or gave you wrong information, that's something else.  If this had been a high-end department store I might also expect a higher level of courtesy.  Or, maybe I just have low expectations and as long as someone doesn't spit at me I figure the service is just fine.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> .. Or, maybe I just have low expectations and as long as someone doesn't spit at me I figure the service is just fine.


 
We're happier that way, aren't we?


----------



## Elan (Sep 17, 2008)

I had an opposing experience one time.  I was purchasing some electronics gear at a major box store.  I gathered what I needed and brought it to the register.  The cashier says "Hi, how are you?".  I say "Fine, thanks".  She says "Did you find everything you need?". I say "Yep!".  After a few more of her obligatory questions and a few more of my brief, but polite, monotone answers she says "You could at least smile." in a snotty tone.  I about lost it.  I wasn't there to exchange pleasantries, and I wasn't so joyous over my purchases that I couldn't keep a smile off my face.  I just wanted to get some gear and get on about my day.  To me, business is business, and socializing is socializing.  Not that I never socialize when doing business, but as a customer, I consider that my prerogative, not a mandate.  Anyhow there's another side to "customer service".


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

Elan said:


> I had an opposing experience one time.  I was purchasing some electronics gear at a major box store.  I gathered what I needed and brought it to the register.  The cashier says "Hi, how are you?".  I say "Fine, thanks".  She says "Did you find everything you need?". I say "Yep!".  After a few more of her obligatory questions and a few more of my brief, but polite, monotone answers she says "You could at least smile." in a snotty tone.  I about lost it.  I wasn't there to exchange pleasantries, and I wasn't so joyous over my purchases that I couldn't keep a smile off my face.  I just wanted to get some gear and get on about my day.  To me, business is business, and socializing is socializing.  Not that I never socialize when doing business, but as a customer, I consider that my prerogative, not a mandate.  Anyhow there's another side to "customer service".



I wonder if she reported you?


----------



## applegirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Unless a customer service person is outright rude to me or gives me incredibly bad service such as a server at a restaurant, I won't talk to the manager.  I try to save it for the really important times.  If someone has given me exceptional service I will sometimes seek out management for that too!

The person the OP described was not rude but was not cheerful or engaging. I would have asked myself "I wonder why this person seems so unhappy/unfriendly?".   Maybe her dad just died a few days ago and she's struggling just to make it to work.  Maybe she just lost her car to repossesion.  Maybe she just found out she will have no place to live in 30 days.  

These are real possibilities and I think the world would be a better place if we just all had a little more compassion.

Just my two cents, since you asked.

Janna


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a bank teller press me to say "Merry Christmas" back to her once.
I didn't.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2008)

I also think different areas of the country have different expectations of levels of friendliness and service.  When we visited my In-Laws in Arkansas the level was so different from California that it was almost strange for me.  

Example - My MIL bought 1 loaf of bread - nothing else, and the clerk carried it out to her car!  

Another time we were on a shuttle bus at the airport in Texas and everyone was chatting away merrily to their neighbor.  I asked my husband, are all these people together?  Do they know each other?  And he laughed at me and said, no, people are just friendlier in the south.  

In contrast - we were once on a city bus in San Francisco sitting near a family visiting from the south.  The father began cheerfully (and loudly) discussing his trip and saying how wonderful San Francisco was and was trying to strike up a conversation with the strangers sitting around him.  He was met with a stony silence and no eye contact.


----------



## sandesurf (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think you were wrong! I used to be a salesperson at two well known dept. stores. We had "training" on how to greet and speak to "Guests" (not customers). Now, when I go into these same stores and have the same exact thing happen, as happened to you, I get irritated! I usually don't have time to find a manager and complain, since they're never around either!, but twice in the past year I have sought out a manager to compliment a employee! All because they were doing what they were supposed to be doing, and that's hard to find these days!! 
More customers ("Guests" Ha!), should complain!


----------



## Elan (Sep 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I wonder if she reported you?



  Possibly, but they still let me shop there!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

sandesurf said:


> I don't think you were wrong! I used to be a salesperson at two well known dept. stores. We had "training" on how to greet and speak to "Guests" (not customers). Now, when I go into these same stores and have the same exact thing happen, as happened to you, I get irritated! I usually don't have time to find a manager and complain, since they're never around either!, but twice in the past year I have sought out a manager to compliment a employee! All because they were doing what they were supposed to be doing, and that's hard to find these days!!
> More customers ("Guests" Ha!), should complain!



I would be interested in the training in customer service a cashier at Kohl's gets vs the training someone who works for a well known department store gets.  That goes back to my earlier comment about how I may expect more depending on where I shop.  For instance, if I walk into Nordstrom and had someone who refused to talk to me I'd have a very different attitude than if the cashier who was ringing up my purchases, the items I had most likely found myself, didn't speak to me.  

But heck, complain if you want.  I wouldn't.


----------



## ocowner (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, anyone ever see Michael Douglas in Falling Down?  - "The adventures of an ordinary man at war with the everyday world."


----------



## Hoc (Sep 17, 2008)

I personally have never made a scene or pursued it until Sunday, when it got really bad.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I personally have never made a scene or pursued it until Sunday, when it got really bad.



Yeah, I've been following your saga. *That* I would consider poor customer service.


----------



## barndweller (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know...this is a hard call for me. I held a position at my last job (pre-retirement) that centered around customer service. It was a position created by my employer because he felt it was extreemly necessary for the survival of his business. In retail sales, often the only thing that sets you apart from a competitor is customer service. To many folks, myself included, it is as important as price. At a place like Kohls, you are buying the same crappy made in China junk that every one else has for sale and probably at the same price. If one place has friendlier employees than the other, I'll choose the pleasant sales staff any day!!!

As a customer, I would probably not have gone to the manager about that particular employee. As others have said, she was not rude, just indifferent. But her attitude does in fact effect future business at Kohls. You will not go there as often. You will mention the "poor customer service" to others. That employee will continue to turn other customers off as well.

This may just be another example of how our American society no longer knows how to be *polite*. It's such a small thing but so few seem to even care anymore. Just so they get what they want, when they want, that's enough. No "thank you", no "have a great day". nothing. We are so disconnected from each other that what was once considered rudeness in polite society is now considered indifference and is accepted as normal.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont know what the particular circumstances were with the employee in the situation of the OP, I wasnt there.   I have worked face to face with customers before  but not at this time.  In my present job, I do go out of my way to help the other people I work with.  This is one of the things I am known for.  
************
So the last time I had poor customer service.  The agent said "Whatever"  and hung up on me.  

Needless to say this irritated me.  I did have her employee # and I emailed the CEO of the company.  I explained the conversation and then I informed him that not only was I a  customer of 37 years, I owned a great deal of stock and I was an employee for 28 years.  That type of behavior would not be tolerated by my superiors or coworkers so why would it be for her. 

It made me feel real good.  She was a contracted employee with no time invested in this particular company.  

There are so many companies that produce the same product and the only thing that stands out is customer service.  Customer Service in many companies is an entry level job but they are the face of the company and therefore, hold the security of all employees.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm thinking of all  the so-so service I've had before: banks, surgeons, locksmiths and oh,
RCI guides (and I paid them to be indifferent to me !), to name a few...............


----------



## mterra (Sep 17, 2008)

Walmart has a credit card swiping machine at the checkouts.  The first thing it asks you is "were you greeted by your checker."  Or something to that affect.  I have marked NO on occasion.  Good customer service goes a long way.  I don't have a problem with you talking to the manager.  The other thing you said is that you would comment on interactions with all the check out people good or bad.  This way it is not like you are "picking" on 1 person specifically.  It is a good study anyway.

Mary


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Forced where I work*

I don't know how customer service is taught anymore at other businesses but when I started where I work 39 years ago you were taught to treat people with respect and the way you expected to be treated.
Today, it is different.  We are told what to say, how to say it, how to make eye contact, etc.  It is not done anymore because I want to it is done because if we don't do it the way the company demands we get written up and or fired.  It is not genuine anymore but a taught response. 
I'm not a loud person so if I say hi but the person didn't hear it loud enough and they happen to be a spotter, again, I can be written up.
Where I work, none of us enjoy our job anymore.  If we enjoyed it I'm sure mgmt. would again, write us up.
Bart


----------



## cdn_traveler (Sep 17, 2008)

As a manager of a retail store, I love receiving feedback from customers about the service that they have received- both positive and negative ones.   

Positive feedback lets me know that a member of my staff have done their job well, and any negative feedback is an opportunity for training.  
Good for you OP for speaking up about the service that you received! 

I agree with DeniseM, customer service expectations and the service that's offered definitely varies depending on where you live.  It also varies with which store that you are shopping at.  The service provided to HOC was an example of a very poorly operated establishment and a poorly trained manager.  As far as I know, most stores have an established standard of what good customer service entails.

I don't believe that the customer is always right, but I do believe that the customer is entitled to be treated courteously, and with respect.   If a customer has a problem, I personally will do whatever is necessary to help them solve it.  However, I do have to say, I am *more* willing to help customers that reciprocate the courtesy and respect that I give them.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 17, 2008)

Frankly I'm tired of poor customer service and think you were perfectly correct going to the manager.

I spend a great deal of my time being polite to those who I encounter and I don't think it's too much to expect the cashier to acknowledge your presence.  Another offense which drives me crazy is when someone rings me up while talking on the phone, especially their cell phone.   It means they are not paying attention to me and often prevent me from asking a question because I'd be interupting them.  

In reality I rarely complain to a manager about poor service, but on ocassion I'll mention it when it's very poor or more often write an email to the president or owner of the store or chain.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 17, 2008)

I am tired of many things in the service industry, customer service being one. IMHO, you may have been slightly over the line by going to the manager. This isn't poor customer service as much as standard customer service. It was also effective service. While I don't like this approach by a customer service professional, I usually disregard it in all service areas except where they work for tips. Then I let the tip show that I think the service was poor.

The restaurant industry is the absolute worst. It's tough to find a place that has everything, good food, service, and ambiance. One of my favorite places, and yes I continue to go, has slightly below average customer service. But the food is good enough to overcome that for me.

I have a list of at least a dozen restaurants within 15 miles of me that I will never go to again for various reasons. There are also many retail stores I will no longer visit. I voice my displeasure by no longer soliciting the establishment.


----------



## barndweller (Sep 17, 2008)

stevedmatt, You have the right approach. In America it is all about the bottom line...money. No one pays attention unless it hurts their wallet.  It used to be about doing a good job and feeling a sense of accomplishment. Somehow, during the last 40 years or so it has become okay to only equate success with money. It's not that way everywhere or with everyone but certainly it is the prevailing attitude in the US. We are suffering the fallout now.


----------



## Danette (Sep 17, 2008)

IMHO - I think you did the right thing.  You asked direct questions of an employee and she totally ignored you.  Yes, there can always be extenuating circumstances, but her behavior affects the customer's perception of the business.  The manager needed to be aware of that.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm.....well, in this case I probably would have gone over the top to repeat "Hi" and "Thank you!".  I wouldn't have walked away with my bags until I got a response to my second - or third - "Thank you!"  Maybe I would have been obnoxious enough to say "Excuse me, I'm not sure if you heard me?  I said Thank You!".  

I often do that at places like McD's where many counter people have perfected the art of staring just over the customer's shoulder.   Usually - not always - a slightly louder smiling repetition of "Thank you!" results in a startled "yeah"  (rarely a real "you're welcome")  

I don't know that I would have gone to the manager about this lack of response, as opposed to a really rude response - but I would have filled out a card or online comment that the store remind its employees to make eye contact and make the appropriate polite comments.


----------



## sandesurf (Sep 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I would be interested in the training in customer service a cashier at Kohl's gets vs the training someone who works for a well known department store gets.
> 
> But heck, complain if you want.  I wouldn't.



The "training" I got was through Mervyn's, which I believe is related to Kohl's? (That was 10 years ago, but I heard they still do the training for all new employees. You sure can't tell!)
The other store was Sears. I started working there right after highschool graduation in 1974! I stayed for 15 years. The customer was always right, even if I didn't like it!:annoyed:


----------



## Wonka (Sep 17, 2008)

*Of course you did the right thing.  Why not?*

IMHO, you did the right thing.  There are too many people that'd like to have the cashier's job, and would be better, more customer-service oriented employees.

Kohl's pre-opening near Sarasota resulted of hundreds of people in line for jobs.

I'm sure the Manager would like to have more feedback from other customers.  Surveys simply don't work as well as immediate feedback.

Would I have done the same thing?  Maybe.  Sometimes the lack of basic customer service or courtesy can be very frustrating, since it's so darn prevalent these days. 

Why anyone would suggest your actions were improper in any way is beyond me.  It's just something most wouldn't take the time to do because they don't view it as that important in the scheme of things.  That doesn't make your action wrong.


----------



## janapur (Sep 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I still don't think it is necessarily "poor" customer service when the cashier doesn't speak to the customer.  Now, if you'd been asking a question and they refused to answer or gave you wrong information, that's something else.  If this had been a high-end department store I might also expect a higher level of courtesy.  Or, maybe I just have low expectations and as long as someone doesn't spit at me I figure the service is just fine.



I have to disagree here. The cashier should *always* say "thank you." My husband and I just remarked about this issue today. More often than not, I as the customer find myself thanking the clerk. One time the clerk said "yep" in response and it felt so odd that I had to say something. Nothing too harsh, I think I just said "how strange that I'm giving you money and thanking _you_."

As an employer I would appreciate the customer bringing this to my attention so that I have the opportunity to make things right, rather than have an angry customer leave without my knowledge of a fixable problem.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just today I completed a survey for Burger King.  They wanted to know if the order taker greeted me, looked me in the eye, smiled, got the order correct etc.  A lot of details on customer service.  

At another store that I frequent, there is one cashier who always acts like she is about to keel over from exhaustion or something.  She's not friendly, is always slow...  The first time she waited on me, I though perhaps she wasn't feeling well.  

I agree that I'm usually the one saying thank you.  And "yep" doesn't take the place of "you're welcome".

Customer service has declined big time.  Although there are some people working who do have some sort of "problem", I think most of the poor service and poor attitudes are because managers and customers put up with it.

Sue


----------



## abbekit (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes you did the right thing.  Speaking to the management to let them know about your experience (good or bad) is a fine way to give them feedback. 

 If the manager is good they will handle this in the appropriate way (i.e if they know the employee is having some sort of personal problem or if they are just having a bad day or if the bottom line is that this employee is not treating customers in the manner of company policy).  How else will the manager know if you just leave or even quit shopping there?

Usually I'm in too much of a hurry to get on with my errands but many times I have mailed in comment cards that many stores provide when I've had both bad and good experiences at their store.

I applaud your effort to make the world a nicer place!


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 17, 2008)

This happened to my SIL in Lake Tahoe, at a Safeway store.  She lives in the Los Angeles area, and this was her first time on vacation to South Lake Tahoe.

After (and during) shopping, "ALL" of the store employees that she came in contact were very friendly, and tried to make sure that she found "everything" that she was looking for.  An employee asked her if he could help her out with the groceries. (Which she declined---just a small, light in weight---amount.)

In the parking lot, an employee, gathering the carts from the parking lot, said "hi" to her, and wished her a nice day.

When getting in the car, she queried me, stating "everyone" is SO NICE. and they "actually spoke to me" !!!  "WHY" are they like that ???  I "did" have to explain what a "small town attitude" was like.  She was amazed !!!

Tony


----------



## Kay H (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know if it is a case of "right " or "wrong" but what you felt you felt you should do at the time.  I probably would not have done anything because it was not a big enough issue for me to react to.  But I have other pet peeves and handle them differently.

One is when a physician who has never seen me before comes into the exam room and starts to ask me questions regarding why I am there.  I always respond with "I'm sorry, I missed your name." Hopefully they get the point.

I don't know if that is right or wrong but I think it is a polite way for me to let him/her realize that I would like an introduction before an examination.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

teepeeca said:


> This happened to my SIL in Lake Tahoe, at a Safeway store.  She lives in the Los Angeles area, and this was her first time on vacation to South Lake Tahoe.
> 
> After (and during) shopping, "ALL" of the store employees that she came in contact were very friendly, and tried to make sure that she found "everything" that she was looking for.  An employee asked her if he could help her out with the groceries. (Which she declined---just a small, light in weight---amount.)
> 
> ...



Don't know if it's "small town" or not, but that is the way Safeway trains their personnel.  My younger dd worked as a courtesy clerk for them last summer.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Don't know if it's "small town" or not, but that is the way Safeway trains their personnel.  My younger dd worked as a courtesy clerk for them last summer.



I will agree that Vons (Southern California Safeway) provides excellent and very friendly customer service.  I prefer them over Ralphs or Albertsons any day for this reason.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Don't know if it's "small town" or not, but that is the way Safeway trains their personnel.  My younger dd worked as a courtesy clerk for them last summer.



I was in a Safeway in Seodona last week.  I asked two employees where things were located in the store   Each person told me which aisle to look in and then asked if I would like them to take me to the item.  I was amazed. Although I do have people working in grocery stores in the Boston area who have offered to help me find things, I felt that people in this Safeway were especially helpful.

Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 18, 2008)

Kay H said:


> .... I would like an introduction before an examination.


 
:hysterical:  Oh, the mental picture you painted.  :hysterical: 

Now, that I've picked myself up off the floor, I do agree with you.


----------



## happymum (Sep 18, 2008)

As a former mystery shopper for a large grocery chain   I know that we were taught to evaluate whether EVERY store employee we encountered made eye contact and smiled, offered assistance, and personally escorted to the appropriate aisle when asked for an item location. Over all my evaluations were very positive.


----------



## BSQ (Sep 18, 2008)

at many moderate department stores your training is on how to run the register and that's about it.  

Some will have set expectations such as the cashier writes thank you and their name on the receipt, must walk around the register to hand you your purchase, and if you've used a credit card, must address you as Mr or Ms [insert last name].

Quite honestly, in stores where they have a central cash wrap I'm just thankful they zip through the line... couldn't really care if they've greeted me or asked how my day was going.


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm rather surprised at some of the responses to your question.  My own opinion is that you did the right thing although I think the "report every transaction" part is over the top.

It's been documented that the single greatest cause of lost customers is perceived indifference well up the chart from price.

If the person had some sort of mental disorder as one poster suggested that isn't your issue nor is it your job to deal with that.

Accepting mediocrity is an excellent way to ensure that service levels will never change.

It's also been said that it's the customers that really care that will complain and tell you what you need to fix.  I personally think that there's a lot of truth in that tempered by the fact that there are those that just like to complain which it seems doesn't fit the OP based on their description.


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 18, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Was the salesperson surly or rude?  Was the problem that she just didn't acknowledge you?  Had she waited on you before?  Personally, I wouldn't have reported her.  Unless there was something really horrible in the way I was treated I'd let it go.  I don't think this was "poor" customer service, just kind of indifferent.  You never know what kind of day this person was having and why she didn't talk to you.  For all you know she could have just gotten some bad news.



I don't think I would have complained to management over this - I tend to agree with Luanne.  Unless you shop here often and you always get this service from this salesperson. 

The restaurant around the corner from my home has a waitress who  has a pretty bad attitude - but only to me.  My daughter used to be the hostess there and they were friends until the waitress borrowed money and refused to pay it back.  I think the waitress somehow holds that against me!! 

We have gone to this restaurant at least a couple hundred times since they opened 3-4 years ago and the service is generally very good. The owner/manager is ALWAYS there, if not - his brother is.  This is a kind of place where the owner walks around and asks how everything is - very small town, but fairly large restaurant.  We always tell the owner how good everything was - food, service...    As long as he makes sure that we arent in "her" section!!    Since generally she is a good waitress that seems to work for everyone


----------



## dougef (Sep 18, 2008)

At the local branch of a mega-bank there was a teller who I actually tried to avoid by sometimes going to a different branch.  First, it seemed to me that she wouuld take my deposit and when she saw how much was in my checking account, if the amount was relatively large, she would say to me "We have some excellent CD rates right now."  I would say to her I have no interest in CD's.  She did this several more times and I said - I think I've told you a copule of times, I am not interested in CD's.  I have to assume that she got some sort of incentive for anyone that opened a CD.

The other thing that bothered me was she started to address my by my first name - the full version.  How are you today Douglas?.  Can I do anything else for you Douglas.  Well I am in my 50's not a teenager.  If she wants to use my name, it should be Mr. XXXX.  I just found it annoying.

She eventually was transferred and the tellers I use at that branch are great.  They smile and say hello (no name).  They simply ask if there is anything else they can help me with that day.  Then they say thank you, have a good day.  Perfect.

Sorry for the rant. I thought about complaining about this teller, but never bothered.  I am sure she felt she was doing her job in a positive way - it just bugged me.


----------



## Chrisky (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you were right to complain. We all have our good and bad days, and we all have problems. But since you greeted her first, it's just good manners to reply with a simple hello. You're not expecting a long conversation. You are the customer and as such should at least be acknowledged. I also believe that after paying your bill, she should have said something to the effect of 'have a nice day'.  I find more and more people are rude and there is a lack of common courtesy.


----------



## geekette (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't go to our local Walmart because they hire indifferent help.  I can spend 10 minutes getting my items and a half hour in line.  It's not ONE cashier, it seems to be ALL of them.  DH is fine with it, but I'm not, so I don't shop there.  I will always pick Super Target over that Walmart.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I hope that this wasn't a person with a functionally emotional, mental or even a hearing impairment condtion who is just trying to earn a living or regain some footing in life, "imperfect" person that she is.
> 
> I have a second cousin who is schizophrenic, but functional to the point that he bags groceries in the local large supermarket. He rarely engages in conversation or eye contact. He cannot bear it, but he does eek out a little life with his job and they understand and protect him there. He is trying to fit into a world where tolerance isn't always present as his "disbality" isn't apparent. He's a good employee, been there for 20 years and out only once when a car backed into him in the grocery parking lot. He get the job done without complaint.
> 
> B.



I would encourage customers to recognize that this may be a reason some retail employees respond differently than you might expect.  As the parent of a child with autism, I'm around lots of kids whose social skills can be less than ideal.  What's hard for casual observers to understand is that these kids are trying - it's just that they "see" the world differently.  They also often have to deal with much anxiety and stress at being in work situations that require lots of interaction.  They are uncomfortable with eye contact, don't easily make small talk, and may be trying to hide small tics or repetitive motions that help them calm themselves.

Was that the situation with the employee the OP encountered?  Of course, I don't know, but just want to remind people that many people in the work force deal with "invisible" disabilities that make their lives challenging.

We have a friend whose son with Aspergers works the check out lane at a major grocery store.  While he is able to do the required "greetings," he otherwise focuses only on scanning the items, taking payment, etc.,  There's no additional eye contact or conversation, and he has some funny motions he makes.  I'm sure others in line think he's unfriendly, but he's just doing the job to the best of his ability.  His managers really like him, because he's extremely reliable, accurate, and willing to come in to work whenever they need him.  He tells his parents he likes the job because he only has to deal with one person at a time!

While these employees can seem less than ideal to the casual shopper, it's actually to all our benefit to have kids like him in the workplace.  Rather than becoming a drain on society and having to live off disability, they are supporting themselves - and contributing to social security (for our retirements) rather than having to draw it themselves.


----------



## happymum (Sep 18, 2008)

I would hope that in a case where a disability was involved, the manager would respond with a discrete explanation, if a customer complained. Most of us are understanding if there is a valid explanation for behavior.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 18, 2008)

happymum said:


> I would hope that in a case where a disability was involved, the manager would respond with a discrete explanation, if a customer complained. Most of us are understanding if there is a valid explanation for behavior.



Employers are not allowed to disclose a disability. Confidentiality is part of the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Confidentiality/priveleged information/ HIPPA, etc. may prevent them from disclosing personal & confidential medical information. (aka "noneya").
  No one has the right to know if you're diabetic, depressed, bi-polar, hypertensive, etc. without your express and written permission except for a life-threatening condition (not a lack of meet & greet response) and even that may be very tough to obtain.


----------



## geekette (Sep 18, 2008)

happymum said:


> I would hope that in a case where a disability was involved, the manager would respond with a discrete explanation, if a customer complained. Most of us are understanding if there is a valid explanation for behavior.



Perhaps "discreet" in this situation means, "You have to believe me when I tell you that Employee X is working to the best of her ability, though I am sorry that your needs were not met.  Might I suggest in the future that you seek out Miss Congeniality, who usually works over in housewares.  She will take good care of you."


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Thank you for this reminder*



stmartinfan said:


> I would encourage customers to recognize that this may be a reason some retail employees respond differently than you might expect.  As the parent of a child with autism, I'm around lots of kids whose social skills can be less than ideal.  What's hard for casual observers to understand is that these kids are trying - it's just that they "see" the world differently.  They also often have to deal with much anxiety and stress at being in work situations that require lots of interaction.  They are uncomfortable with eye contact, don't easily make small talk, and may be trying to hide small tics or repetitive motions that help them calm themselves.
> 
> Was that the situation with the employee the OP encountered?  Of course, I don't know, but just want to remind people that many people in the work force deal with "invisible" disabilities that make their lives challenging.
> 
> ...



....I admit that I have been put-off occasionally by a lack of acknowledgement and eye contact, but not to the point of complaining to the store manager.   I would prefer to utilize your reminder that indeed this may be a case of someone that is doing the best that they can and are, indeed, a contributing member of society and that the store is giving them an opportunity to do so.  Thank you, again, for the reminder.


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 18, 2008)

I work in customer service and think it is one of, if not the main reason that people will discontinue or continue to be a customer.  Even if I am having a bad day I don't take it out on my customers.  I may explain a situation that has or may caused a delay in service, but in reality it isn't there problem it is mine.

In our office, on my team, we have lost customers due to the market.  But almost all of them return as they state they can't get good customer service.  One of my customers stated they would gladly pay just to be able to work with me, and I have one client who sends me flowers on my birthday every year.

On my first job, which was in the customer service/pickup department in a warehouse the owner taught me that all customers were important, regardless of how much they had paid.  The client who pays $50 is just as important as the client who pays $10,000.  It is something that I try to remember in the treatment of my clients.

On the flip side I will take my business elsewhere if I feel the service is bad.  There is a local shop where I buy craft supplies.  Twice I have tried to return things and was given a hard time.  The last time I brought back a product that cost $1.69.  I had the receipt, since I had bought the product the night before, and just wanted to exchange it for a different color.  I was told that they wouldn't take it because I hadn't purchased that product there, even though I had the receipt.  :annoyed:  So for $1.69 they lost me as a customer. (I didn't tell the manager because the owner was standing there and made no comment as the cashier continued to argue that I did not purchase the product there.) I went down the street to a similar shop and asked if they carried a specific product.  They stated they did not but ordered it and contacted me to let me know they now had it in stock and had put one behind the counter for me for when I was in the area again.  Any guess as to where I buy my supplies now?

As to the original post would I have contacted the manager?  Me, personally, no.  I have had rude/bad customer service before and have complained if I find it is a pattern of behavior, resulting in a least 3 people, that I know of, being fired. So I try to use some discretion.  I would have waited until the cashier held out the receipt until I had eye contact and stated "I hope your day gets better."  Unless someone is down right rude I don't complain, because I know how hard it can be on the other side of the counter. Any patterns of customer service should be reported to a manger both good and bad. IMHO


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't read all the responses, but in my company, we appreciate the information when a customer is treated poorly. Managers can't watch every transaction and some employees are on perfect behavior when they know they are being watched. Corrective action will happen when we're made aware of poor service.

The customers you lose are the ones who don't complain. I, for example, have stopped my frequent trips to Kohls after one too many poor customer service experiences. They have lost me. Probably for good. They have a chance at saving you as a customer.

My daughter received very poor treatment in a branch of my company in another state. She did not complain. I ask her to fill out a comment card with the information, but she didn't want to. As in the original post, it was difficult to put a finger on any clear violation of the rules. The clerk was just uncaring and did the absolute minimum to complete the transaction, causing a problem for my daughter. I've ask her to give me the exact location so I can send an email to the office manager. She probably won't. I wish she would.

In the past, there have been areas (resorts for example) so desparate for help that they just had to put up with any pitiful employees they could hire. I think that may turn around in today's economy with so many people losing jobs or having their hours cut back. Maybe the poor employees will start to get the boot. I certainly hope so. Making an example of one might improve the performance of the others.

Sheila


----------



## applegirl (Sep 19, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Employers are not allowed to disclose a disability. Confidentiality is part of the Americans with Disabilities Act.



Wow, really?  I did not know this.  I will really have to keep this in mind for the future.  I try to be very selective in complaints to management, although it sounds as though many here agree that the OP was in full right to complain as she did.

Janna


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 19, 2008)

applegirl said:


> Wow, really?  I did not know this.  I will really have to keep this in mind for the future.  I try to be very selective in complaints to management, although it sounds as though many here agree that the OP was in full right to complain as she did.
> 
> Janna



No one is saying that bad service should go unmentioned, however, this is tad extreme and there's a strong possibility that the cashier has an invisible disability.

You know, there's filing a complaint for bad service and that's understandable, but " _I told him that going forward I was going to report to him on each transaction, good or bad_ "  for someone not saying hello ? 
Yes, the OP has the right to complain and many can agree with her, that's not in question here. Making a federal case  ? Not thinking that perhaps there's more here than meets the eye beyond our little scope of the world ?


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh for heavens sake....

OP hasn't done anything wrong folks.   She complained to the store manager about a slight she experienced and promised to let him know what her future experiences bring, positive or negative.   This is called feedback, and if I'm running a business which relies on customer service, I'd welcome this feedback.

I may come off a little insensitive here but it's not her responsibility to assume that someone is handicapped, or is challanged in some way.  Lets stop making excuses for being treated poorly and expect better.  Some people don't belong in some jobs, and if it's a customer service job with interaction with the public, get someone who can do this.  

If you feel it's ok to be ignored, fine...that's your business.   There used to be something taught called manners.   There used to be a work ethic in this country where you did the best job you can and treat people fairly with respect.

I'm not looking to be carried in and out of the store on a golden throne, but simple respect and manners is not something we should be surprised to encounter.   Our expectations should be quite a bit higher, and likewise we as customers need to be respectful and polite with those we encounter.   

(Stepping off my soapbox now)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 19, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Oh for heavens sake....
> 
> OP hasn't done anything wrong folks.   She complained to the store manager about a slight she experienced and promised to let him know what her future experiences bring, positive or negative.   This is called feedback, and if I'm running a business which relies on customer service, I'd welcome this feedback.
> 
> ...



You might have totally missed this, so let me restate:

*No one is saying that bad service should go unmentioned, however, this is tad extreme .*


----------



## Chrisky (Sep 19, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> No one is denying that bad service should go unmentioned, however, this is tad extreme and there's a strong possibility that the cashier has an invisible disability.



That may be, but I agree with UWsurfer. I am not insensitive to people with disabilities, as I have certain mobility problems myself.  But as a customer I expect certain service from businesses I frequent and as such would let the manager know I was not happy with a certain employee. It would therefore be incumbent on the manager to determine if that employee should continue serving the public or should be assigned another job that they would be more qualified in. I am of the opinion that too many of us don't complain enough and therefore the common courtesys are vanishing.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chrisky said:


> Beaglemom3 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is denying that bad service should go unmentioned, however, this is tad extreme and there's a strong possibility that the cashier has an invisible disability.
> ...


----------



## Chrisky (Sep 19, 2008)

Beaglemom, I understand. Point taken.
Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chrisky said:


> Beaglemom, I understand. Point taken.
> Cheers



Your point taken, too and I appreciate it.
Slante !
B.


----------



## sstamm (Sep 19, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> No one is saying that bad service should go unmentioned, however, this is tad extreme and there's a strong possibility that the cashier has an invisible disability.



Upon what do you base the statement that there is a "strong possibility" that the cashier in question has an invisible disability?  Do you know this cashier or did you also have an encounter with this cashier?

Statistically, do you think it is more likely that the cashier has a poor attitude, or an invisible disability?  I'm not saying it can't happen, or that we should not have compassion, I'm just looking at the likelihood of each possibility.

I have read this thread with great interest, because I, too, am tired of poor customer service.  Too many times I am the one saying "thank you."  My personal pet peeve is someone talking on the phone while waiting on me, especially if it seems to be a personal conversation.  Customer service, or lack thereof, definitely influences my decision on where to shop.

While on the surface the reaction of the OP might seem a bit extreme, sometimes the action that leads us to reaction is just one of many small things added together.  Maybe it was the last straw.

JMO


----------



## ctscribe (Sep 19, 2008)

Customer Service and good customer relations are just about extinct. Many places hire young adults. These young adults especially here on the east coast don't care about you, your order, or what you want. They stand there and roll thier eyes at you. If you interrupt one them texting while working, be prepared for rotten customer service. 

I'm not trying to say all customer service are bad.  However if you walk to the regesiter/ counter and say hello (try to be cordial) get a big sigh or the attitude that irritates the heck of me. I realize most of these places have trouble retaining help, yet alone good help. 

I have been on  both sides of customer service, and know people can be very annoying to CSR Customer Servcie reps. 

So even when your pleasent to the CSR in the stores some are great some are not. However, when the manager arrogant and condescending, it's not hard to figure where the help get it from. 

In dealing with DRI and II, I have had good CSR's. I have had excellent service with TPI. 

Still I try to be nice, as you don't act like them.

Dave


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Honestly... when do we say enough is enough.  I don't think the OP acted out of line at all.  

You know there is always an excuse for someone's behavior from they are underpaid, they have a invisible disability, they are on drugs, they just got a divorce, their house burnt down, they are stressed out, they are worried about their kids at home, etc..  You know what not everyone's life is all peachy.  I've had to live through some terrible ups and downs in my life.  In fact, when I was a teenager working at Longs Drug Store my family was going through a VERY difficult time.  I use to love to work because I could escape from home and put a smile on face and not dwell on my home life.  But back then, they just fired you if you didn't act friendly in the store.  Not like today where they have to make sure the firing was legal to avoid lawsuit.

You know what not everyone can do every job.  I really think nowerdays employers do a poor job of matching employees to the job.  I'm not sure what the cause is because they could range from limited number of applicants to pick from, interviewing process, etc...

Anyways... it is really frustrating to go out and get good servce anywhere.  Most of the time I feel like the best service I get is when I order my stuff online...  Sad but true!!!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2008)

The OP asked "Was I wrong?".  This usually tends to mean there is some question about the action one has taken.

I go back to my original post.  Personally, I wouldn't have reported it.


----------



## swift (Sep 19, 2008)

If the CSR is not openly rude, like showing her attitudes out where everyone can see them my feeling is do not judge unless you are ready to walk in their shoes. Most of us here are very blessed. We can pay our bills and have a little left over for a nice vacation. As we see our economy tumble we may see more of what the OP has described. The CSR was doing the job as if he/she was in a daze- could it be that things in her life are really bad- God forbid she just found out that her child had cancer. She still has to pull her self together to go to work because she is the person in her household that works for the benefits. She has to becarefull not to use too many PN days because she will lose her job. She is trying to make it through each day the best she can and once in a while finds her self caught in auto pilot. This is a bad scenario I am painting, and hopefully way off base but the point is unless someone is just out there- count your blessings that it is not you. JMHO


----------



## Charlie D. (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, someone did not return a smile nor, heaven forbid, acknowledge someone at the check out counter.  Did she charge the correct amount?  Did she correctly apply the 20% off?  Did she put the item(s) in a bag?  Somewhere between the original and the 68th post this lady went from being a cashier to a CSR which I take to mean a customer service representative.  I would guess a customer service representative would be one who smiles from ear to ear and tells the customer what they want to hear, etc., etc. 

I expect cashiers to get my items scanned, rung up or whatever and get me out of the store ASAP.  Most of them say hi, or whatever but that is secondary to me to their primary duty of checking me out, period. Even if I did say hi or hello first that is simply trying to be nice.  Most of the time they reply hi, hello, or whatever which is them trying to be nice in return.  No, it wouldn’t bother me if she or he was not Ms/Mr. congeniality and did not want to say hello.  No, I don’t say thank you very often because they just got through doing something they are being paid to do – checking me out.  

Charlie D.


----------



## M. Henley (Sep 20, 2008)

*Reminded*

I am reminded of something that I read maybe 50 years ago, back in the days when "dime stores" hadf bulk candy which they weighed up according to customer desire.

A manager noticed that one lady working in the candy area always had a line, even when one or more other employees were not busy.  After observing behaviors for a few days, the manager finally figuyred out that the busy employee always put a little less than the requested amount on the scale, then added more, whereas the others always put too much on the scale then took away some.

Marketing is a tricky busioness.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 20, 2008)

*Where is the OP?*

It's been almost three days since the OP asked her question. This will be the 70th reply in this thread (unless someone else is posting at the same time and then this will be the 71st reply). The OP has not joined in the discussion--not even to say "thank you" to the many tuggers who have taken the time to read and respond to her question. Should we assume that, since she is not acknowledging us, that:
1) she has an invisible disability that makes it difficult or impossible for her to respond in a manner I have come to expect from TUG?
2) she has had some terrible news making it difficult or impossible for her to respond in a manner I have come to expect from TUG? (I sincerely hope not.)
3) she has no people-friendly skills?
4) she is just plain rude?

All of these things have been brought up in discussions of the Kohl's clerk. I think they can be applied to the OP--and to each and every one of us. 

Frankly, I don't care (except I hope the OP is okay) and I am not going to get in a snit about being snubbed (I am wearing my big girl panties) . Just making an observation on the irony in this thread.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> It's been almost three days since the OP asked her question.



If you look at her public profile, you will see that she hasn't logged onto TUG since the 17th (when she posted) so my best guess is that she hasn't seen any of the responses....


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 20, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> If you look at her public profile, you will see that she hasn't logged onto TUG since the 17th (when she posted) so my best guess is that she hasn't seen any of the responses....


 
I did look at her profile to see when she had last logged in and couldn't tell.  I could tell that her last post was the OP in this thread but not whether she had logged in just to read.  How do you do that?

Anyway, it goes back to what I said.  I hope she is okay.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 20, 2008)

She took a job at Kohl's and will straighten that company out one cashier at a time ?


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Possibly the OP got over the situation once they vented....*

...and hasn't given it a second thought since posting.  Obviously, that's not the case for the rest of us.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 20, 2008)

Egret1986 said:


> ...and hasn't given it a second thought since posting. Obviously, that's not the case for the rest of us.


 

Touche!  :hysterical:


----------



## Noni (Sep 20, 2008)

I like Beaglemom3's response.  It fits in with my sense of humor.  I think the whole thing is "much ado about nothing" or something like that.  A lot of us have had a lot of fun with the thread, but there are more important things in life.


----------



## Patri (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought she was smart not to reply. Someone would get mad at her no matter what she said. People can read the advice and take it to heart and just move on.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> I did look at her profile to see when she had last logged in and couldn't tell.  I could tell that her last post was the OP in this thread but not whether she had logged in just to read.  How do you do that?



Click on the poster's name.
Click on public profile.
Look to the right for the date and time of last activity.

You can also click on User List at the top of the board, put a user name in the search box, and see the date of the last visit.

Her Avg. is .07 posts per day, so this sounds like a normal absence for her.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: The OP: She did ask for our take when she posed "am I wrong ?". (She probably won't do _that_ again !) :rofl: 

Re: Us/Tug: We're a diverse group and bring lots of different views to issues. When we fuss a bit, it's like family, you have to grin & bear it.

It's what makes the world go 'round.

Anyway, back to studying for the bar.


B.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 21, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Anyway, back to studying for the bar.
> 
> 
> B.


 
When I first glanced at your post I thought you said, "studying the bar." Double take! It's so early on a Sunday morning to be studying _the_ bar.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 21, 2008)

Noni said:


> ....A lot of us have had a lot of fun with the thread, but there are more important things in life.


 
Yes, like finding out what is really going on with Denise's neighbors.  Denise, please resurrect your thread.  Curious minds are dying to know ....


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> When I first glanced at your post I thought you said, "studying the bar." Double take! It's so early on a Sunday morning to be studying _the_ bar.



  :hysterical: 
  RosieP ---->  You will find me _at_ the bar after _taking_ the bar exam.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 21, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> :hysterical:
> RosieP ----> You will find me _at_ the bar after _taking_ the bar exam.


 
Are you still on here?  Go study already.  I may need a good lawyer! :rofl:


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 21, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Click on the poster's name.
> Click on public profile.
> Look to the right for the date and time of last activity.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Denise.  It took me several tries before I finally found the date of last visit--I kept looking in the box where it talks about posts and threads.  Duh.  Must be selectively blind.  As to the User List--I had no  idea that were that many tuggers!  There was name after name that I did not recognize.  But, then, I don't read all the boards.

The OP could be reading but not logging in.  I find it strange that when the original post referred to being upset because someone did not respond when she spoke to her, that the OP would not respond when we are "speaking" to her.  It just seems a little odd/ironic and, as I said before, I hope she is okay.  When I post, I always check back to see what people have said.  I am wondering if something has happened to her.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Perhaps she has communication "issues", both receiving and sending.

All right, all right. Logging off so that 5 years of law school (I took the scenic route) won't be all for naught.

RosieP- Unless you have a Biotech/Pharma lawsuit, I won't be able to help you. I took a select course as I couldn't chase ambulances in the decompensating Beaglemobile !

Signing off.


----------



## Fitzriley (Sep 22, 2008)

I was the original OP, and yes, I have been absent for a few days. I did read the first several replies which all seemed to be somewhat appalled at my actions. I discussed it with my husband and he chuckled and I guess I forgot about it. I have been back to Kohl's since and was greeted with excellent customer service. And, no, I did not find a manager as I was late, but I did get the cashiers name and I will follow up.

Overall, I chuckled at a lot of the responses. I am glad I got some of you to think about it, at least. 

Joan


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey! Glad to see you are alive and okay.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## applegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks to the OP for chiming back in!


----------



## Fitzriley (Sep 22, 2008)

I admit to feeling a bit intimidated when I found that people were checking my profile. I didn't know that you could do that either. Sort of a big brother feeling.


----------



## applegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Fitzriley said:


> Sort of a big brother feeling.



No, not really.  If you don't want ANYBODY to know about you then you wouldn't be participating in a public forum.

We're glad you're here though 

Janna


----------



## Luanne (Sep 22, 2008)

Fitzriley said:


> I was the original OP, and yes, I have been absent for a few days. I did read the first several replies which all seemed to be somewhat appalled at my actions.



I think I was the first to reply.  I never said I was appalled at your actions, just that I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 22, 2008)

Fitzriley said:


> I admit to feeling a bit intimidated when I found that people were checking my profile. I didn't know that you could do that either. Sort of a big brother feeling.


 
Get used to it.  I recently checked zillow.com to see some home values in my area.  It used to be you got satelite photos from on high.  Now, at least in our area, you can get the street view as well.  You can move up and down the street seeing all the houses.  I could see the shadow of the vehicle that took the pictures as it moved up the street!  Scary.  When checking another neighborhood, a person was included in the photo--he or she just happened to be out doing some yardwork when the camera vehicle went by.


----------

